# Aurum2 Adapter ?



## Fosters Man! (14. Juni 2012)

moin,

wollte mir demnächst ein aurum zulegen und bin jetzt auf der suche nach dem adapter auf 150mm... 
wisst ihr, wo ich den bekommen könnte ? internet spuckt nichts aus....

mfg


----------



## Indian Summer (15. Juni 2012)

Hi Man

Norco hat 3.5mm breite Spacer vorgesehen, die sich in den Hinterbau montieren lassen und dann 
die Verwendung eines 150mm-Hinterrades ermöglichen. Haben die Dinger leider nur noch nicht bekommen.

Werden dich auf dem Laufenden halten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

